# Still fairly new here and need help............



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't figure how to do a nice sig with a picture....please help

:x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I just asked someone with talent  :roll: I'm sure that you could make something up with a SMB logo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I just asked someone with talent  :roll: I'm sure that you could make something up with a SMB logo :lol: :lol:


What's an SMB logo?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Something like this







:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or here http://backpagenewcastle.com/User/popup.asp?6835smb.jpg sorry couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Is this "I hate Mackems" gonna be the future between us huh???????????????? Move on....ya a long time dead!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry it a religious thing from the church of St James :wink: plus growing up in Washington has scarred me for life.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

If you are from Washington, you should worship at the S.O.L..I used to live in washington (and still work there). Are you still there or have u escaped?

And are you actually gonna help me get a pic on my sig????? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> If you are from Washington, you should worship at the S.O.L..I used to live in washington (and still work there). Are you still there or have u escaped?
> 
> And are you actually gonna help me get a pic on my sig????? [smiley=argue.gif]


The nice person who did my sig pic isn't on here much anymore but if you put a post in off topic asking for someone who can use photoshop to help you with a pic you shouldn't have any problems. Strangely enough I live in Wallsend now :roll:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > If you are from Washington, you should worship at the S.O.L..I used to live in washington (and still work there). Are you still there or have u escaped?
> ...


Thanks for that..another post maybe for me to do................thanx.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=121180 :wink:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=121180 :wink:


I cant have you having the last post on one of my threads!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

What's the problem regarding sig.... just uploading a picture or you after something more fancy?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> What's the problem regarding sig.... just uploading a picture or you after something more fancy?


I can't fathom out how to upload a pic...fancy can come after!!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Host it at photobucket and then link to it from here.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Host it at photobucket and then link to it from here.


What's photobucket though?? U said that before


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Host it at photobucket and then link to it from here.
> ...


Upload your photos to here 
http://photobucket.com/?special_track=nav_logo

then use the


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

After you have uploaded your photo there is some code underneath it that says something like 
InamedmycarafterasongsungbysomeonefromWallsend[img]
just copy that and paste it on here and it works, simple


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> After you have uploaded your photo there is some code underneath it that says something like
> InamedmycarafterasongsungbysomeonefromWallsend[img]
> just copy that and paste it on here and it works, simple[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------

